# taking a pcr covid test for return to UK



## Maxiflanker (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi everybody and I hope that you are well. 
My wife and I are visiting our home on the South West coast of Sicily In a week or two.We have not decided a date of return to the UK. 
We are not resident in Italy. 
This may be specific or non specific question in as much as we need a pcr Covid test to return to the UK.
thAre there plenty of clinics or pharmacies where a test can be booked relatively easily at short order? 
Our closest big town would be Castelvetrano or Mazara del Vallo.
Thank you for any advice that can be given.
Max


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Every region is doing things in it's own way. There likely are private labs running tests but it depends on what the region is allowing.









Covid: aeroporto Palermo, tamponi gratis anche per chi parte - Sicilia


I passeggeri in partenza dall'aeroporto di Palermo potranno sottoporsi gratuitamente a un tampone rapido. (ANSA)




www.ansa.it





That was setup in Palermo airport last month. If it's still running you could take advantage of that.


----------

